# Water Pump Bypass Valves



## swansong01 (Aug 7, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of talk regarding the water pump bypass valve. I was really wondering is it really that effective to have installed? I do understand it leaves the fresh holding tank out of the loop but I figured even if you add say 6 gallons of antifreeze to tank pump it around leave what's there through winter then just catch the rest in spring using bottom drain? Am I missing something about this process? I really am debating on that install any input from others are greatly appreciated and much thanked!! This members club is Awsome by the way....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depends on you and how you use your fresh water tank. If it is only for flushing toilets and maybe a shower then you can use the water tank. That said you can do the entire trailer with 1.5 gallons max using the tank bypass kit sucking from the bottle directly into the pump. If you use your tank you will use at least 5 gallons. It only takes one year to make up the cost of the kit vs dumping the pink into the tank.


----------



## swansong01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok. Ya that makes sense. It just seemed like a slight job of plumbing in the bypass as the kit comes with double male that puts the only option right at the pump. And as everyone who owns the 250 rs that's jammed way back in the corner involving either hinging the cover under sofa or buy the valve and start buying brass barbs to crack into the heat fill or around that area due to the limited access.... But it can be done very simply. Iwas just wondering if its worth it when like I said you can use the 5 gallons to get prime then leave remaining in water tank and in spring drain it into jugs to reuse the following winter. The only concern is if you do use the fresh tank for everything how is the bottom drain set up? Some say the nipple extends inside which means you never drain all the water out.. So adding some pink is a good idea?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I had a boat for 16 years, that could only be winterized by adding antifreeze to the fresh water tank. I suppose I could have put a bypass kit to the pump, but there was no drain on the tank, so I had to put antifreeze in the tank anyway. In the spring, I would flush numerous tanks of water through the system, then add chlorine, then flush a few more tanks of water through to get rid of the chlorine smell. By the middle of the summer the tank would seem normal. I absolutely love not having to put antifreeze in the fresh water tank of our 250RS. Winterizing is easier, but getting back to normal in the spring is even better.


----------



## swansong01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Point well said.... My post was strictly used for argument sake. I figured you have to flush all those plastic lines clear of pink stuff anyhow...I already have sofa out and panel removed just waiting for free time to make the mod. I figured I see any input on pros and cons of using that mod. Thanks all for your inputs.. Looking forward to making additional creations that I see on this forum.. I'm glad I went with the outback. Had a nice passport of the same size and wasn't totally happy with bunk size....


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Just for giggles, I found a weak spot in my witerization program yesterday. After running antifreeze through the entire system I was putting the panel back over the water heater when a notice a water line in a downward loop. I opened the connection at the bottom of the loop, thank God it had one, and a considerable amount of clear water came out of it. Traced the line to the outside and it went to the outside waste connection that is used to pump water through after dumping the waste tank. Unless you reroute the line in the continous negative pitch towards the tank, it appears that it will hold water. Just thought I let you know in the event you have a model that has this external waste flush connection.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

hoodscoop said:


> Just for giggles, I found a weak spot in my witerization program yesterday. After running antifreeze through the entire system I was putting the panel back over the water heater when a notice a water line in a downward loop. I opened the connection at the bottom of the loop, thank God it had one, and a considerable amount of clear water came out of it. Traced the line to the outside and it went to the outside waste connection that is used to pump water through after dumping the waste tank. Unless you reroute the line in the continous negative pitch towards the tank, it appears that it will hold water. Just thought I let you know in the event you have a model that has this external waste flush connection.


I have the black tank flusher on my 25RS, is this what you are talking about. IM about to winterize the lines for the first time this weekend on this model, and want to make sure its done right. I have already blew out that seperate sprayer with my air compressor, but it doesnt have a water feed that Im aware of, as you have to hook it up to city water towwork

You said you opened the connection, is that inside the trailer then? And where did the water come out of?

Thanks


----------



## swansong01 (Aug 7, 2012)

I believe the black tank washout is water charged seperatly, another words on its own circuit. When I winterize that circuit I will probably just use low pressure compressed air. I read somewhere on this forum a member had done the same thing with positive results...now keep in mind that's in the outback/passport . Can't reply to any others... Hope that helps...


----------

